# Egyptian Tortoise



## Central Scotland Reptiles

'I want to break free'


----------



## peterson

I love Egyptians! One day...


----------



## Reptile girl123

How cool😁❤


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

peterson said:


> I love Egyptians! One day...


If you are serious about working with this species - please reach out. 

This is baby number 17 of the season with another 12 eggs in the incubator.


----------



## peterson

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> If you are serious about working with this species - please reach out.
> 
> This is baby number 17 of the season with another 12 eggs in the incubator.


Fantastic result! I just got back into tortoises this year. Have 3 Corsican western hermanns from 1 breeder, hope to get a few more from a second breeder next year. These will have a place in my garden en 8x12 ft greenhouse. 
Kleinmannis...very interested, but won't happen this year, and likely not ready for it next year either. I think I haven't been long enough or active enough member here yet to send PM's, but that should change in the next few months, and will contact you.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

No worries, message me when you are able - hopefully I should have a fairly steady supply of them.


----------



## peterson

Will do, you're certainly doing something right! Been reading back, is this your second breeding season?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

peterson said:


> Will do, you're certainly doing something right! Been reading back, is this your second breeding season?


Indeed it is. I have been very fortunate to have had some considerable success with this species.

Happy to answer any and all questions you may have based on my own experiences with them.


----------



## TIMMAY

I’m just watching you on the tele on YouTube, come on The forum and this post is suggested to me!

I was wondering when you’re successful breeding an uncommon species such as this, do you hope all the offspring you get new homes for use them in breeding programmes or do you want them to be kept soley as pets or mixture.

On one hand are you worried if they’re all being bred from the gene pool will become dodgy, or if they’re not bred they’re being wasted?

I don’t think I’m articulating my thoughts very well so I hope you get what I’m trying to ask… I’m not being critical at all, just wondering how you feel about it, as I’m not sure how I would.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

TIMMAY said:


> I’m just watching you on the tele on YouTube, come on The forum and this post is suggested to me!
> 
> I was wondering when you’re successful breeding an uncommon species such as this, do you hope all the offspring you get new homes for use them in breeding programmes or do you want them to be kept soley as pets or mixture.
> 
> On one hand are you worried if they’re all being bred from the gene pool will become dodgy, or if they’re not bred they’re being wasted?
> 
> I don’t think I’m articulating my thoughts very well so I hope you get what I’m trying to ask… I’m not being critical at all, just wondering how you feel about it, as I’m not sure how I would.


Ideally I would like the babies to go to keepers that are trying to conserve this species - either privately or in a zoological setting.

For this reason I tend not to sell single animals.

Ultimately provided the animals are well looked after (I try my best to weed out people who are not prepared to give them all they need) I am not elitist and think this species should only be kept by those solely conserved with conservation. As I said in the video, the chances of captive animals being released back into the wild is pretty slim.


----------

